# Help...my Shrimp are missing



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I had some Cherry Shrimp I put in the tank over a month ago I just saw one a couple of days ago. I'm sure some have been eaten but they are hard to see once hidden. I don't know about the Chinese Algae Eater, but the only other fish I see that might bother shrimp are the Flag Fish.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

My amanos only come out at night, try shining a flashlight into the tank at night and see if they are in there.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

same thing for me- they rarely come out- their in their somewhere!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I would also say your new shrimp are in hiding.

They are in some new turf, so they are a bit wary. Add to that the thought that the Rams may be a bit more interested in the Amanos than the shrimp might appreciate.

I'd also guess that the shrimp would be a little more active after lights out.

Mike


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

watch that flag fish!!! They are pretty aggressive twords shrimp and anything they can fit in their mouths


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

I have never had Blue Rams, but no one has mentioned them as the possible culprits. They ARE cichlids after all. Am I to assume everyone thinks they would be safe with shrimp?
-Aphyosemion


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*Fish V's Shrimp*

Well, thanks for the feedback. In the interim, I have been facing relentless taunts from my wife on this subject..for instance, last night I was looking for some laundry and she slips in the old 'oh...looking for your shrimp' comment! Ah well, it's all fun and games!

On another note I was thinking about the compatability of my fish with the Amano's. I made a point to buy all female rams and flag fish and for the most part they are very mellow towards each other. The most agressive fish in my tank is the C.A.E. but he seems to only bother my betta (trying to suck onto him), everyone else is fast enough to get away from him so he leaves them alone. I leave plenty of floating plants for my betta to hid behind, so far the situation is managable.

I can't imagine that the C.A.E. would bother the shrimp since he has such a specialized mouth for eating algae. The pencilfish (2 females and 7 males) are great sparrers but seem quite harmless. On a side note, watching two pencil fish spar each other is fascinating, they align themselves parallel togther and then jostle with their fins and mid-region. I've never seen this behavior in other fish.

I'll switch off the lights tonight and see if I can spot the Amanos. Perhaps all is not lost. Thanks for the advice

Colm


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

How's the picture on my profile?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

My Amanos went missing for better part of 6 months. Did a big water change one night and the pH was too radical and voila, three amanos started cruising around. Then they frequented a bog wood spot for about two weeks and went missing again. Every once in awhile I'll spot one or two munching on a leaf. Probably need more of them. They are pretty tough customers. bob


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cheers*

So what type of shrimp are more active during the day time? Cherries, tigers?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried some tigers and they seem nocturnal also. Cherries are better, after awhile the population will get so large there will always be some to look at.


----------



## Keder (May 19, 2004)

I lost my 2 cherry reds in my 10 gallon. Have not seen them for a few months. They probably went for a walk. Do they tend to leave the tank?


----------



## LiberalFishLover (Dec 2, 2004)

*Shrimp found*

Finally almost a month after I first introduced to my 46gal tank I spotted the shrimp cruising around the outlet to my CO2 internal diffuser. I suppose they like hanging out here as algae is fast growing around the edges and inside the reactor (the outlet end is open with plastic mesh inside to break up the CO2 bubbles)

They seem quite happy in this new location. Nice to see that they didn't get eaten up right away! roud:


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I have 4 amano shrimp in my tank, their always out and swimming around...if i have my arm in the tank they have even come and landed on it. they never hide, and could care less if im in the tank or not. Ive only lost one due to him climbing out and I found him in the carpet dried up.  It was partially my fault because I let some of my plants grow to large and they were hanging a little out of the water...he probably just crawled up on them and found the ledge of the tank. 

On another note...
I put 8 cherries in my tank and a week later i could only find 4 then a week after that I was down to one. luckily the one that was still in there was carrying eggs and since then she has dropped the eggs and I was hoping i would see tons of the little shrimp..im lucky if i can find 3 babies although could be some in my filter and or hiding still in the java moss.
Then i read somewhere that a person caught their clown loach feeding on shrimps..and I had a clown loach in the tank at the time. I dont know if he was the culprit but i took him out and put him in another tank. the babies are still doing fine and growing and the mother is still unharmed. it might be coincedence but i havent lost a shrimp since i took the clown loach out. Ive also read stories about SAE's eating shrimp and I have 2 of those guys. the only other fish i have are cardinals and danios and some ots's so i dont think any of those would eat the shrimp? or would they? 
I can say one thing the clown loach did do a number on my snail outbreak...or should I say eliminated them all together. I have none at the moment and I was infested with them when i put him in the tank. Their good for snail control, but not so sure about shrimp


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Keder said:


> I lost my 2 cherry reds in my 10 gallon. Have not seen them for a few months. They probably went for a walk. Do they tend to leave the tank?


They definitely have walking shoes. I have lost cherry reds, japonica and a bamboo shrimp because they jumped ship. I also have no way to tell in a tank with extreme hardscape and heavily planted what is in there shrimp-wise. Shrimps I thought to be long gone have shown up after months. Betowess' post about them showing up after a water change is something I have observed too.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I would guess that the Blue Rams had some shrimp scampi, but I could be wrong. Fish will pretty much eat anything that can fit into their mouth, if its edible(and sometimes not!). I'm not certain if this is the case with you, but its a reasonable assumption. Also, how densely planted is your tank? They *could* be hiding really well, but I'm kind of leaning more towards the eaten idea.


----------



## sly (Mar 1, 2005)

I just found 6 of my Cherries in my filter! Amazing that they survived for 1+ week!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

sly said:


> I just found 6 of my Cherries in my filter! Amazing that they survived for 1+ week!


My three cannister filters are virtual Cherry Red nursuries. I've poured out 30+ shrimp (of all sizes) from each during monthly cleanings. And I'm sure even more were caught in the bio media.


----------



## sly (Mar 1, 2005)

bharada said:


> My three cannister filters are virtual Cherry Red nursuries. I've poured out 30+ shrimp (of all sizes) from each during monthly cleanings. And I'm sure even more were caught in the bio media.



HEHE  

I outfitted the intake valve to prevent anymore "suckins". roud: 

*bharada* - Any shrimps to spare from your "virtual shrimp making machines"? :tongue:


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

sly said:


> *bharada* - Any shrimps to spare from your "virtual shrimp making machines"? :tongue:


He brought those shrimps to local club meetings and gave them to other memebers.roud:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

shalu said:


> He brought those shrimps to local club meetings and gave them to other memebers.roud:


At the rate they're reproducing, this may become a regular happening. :icon_bigg


----------



## sly (Mar 1, 2005)

Well thats generous. Too bad I don't live in CA!


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

bharada said:


> At the rate they're reproducing, this may become a regular happening. :icon_bigg


At the rate the cherry babies are appearing in my 10 gallon, I might have to join you soon. Got to leave some bioload to the crystal reds, and hopefully the bumble bees as well.

I suspect that pretty soon we might have to pay to dispose of our cherry babies, much like we pay garbage disposal fees :icon_bigg. Why do cherries still sell for so much on aquabid.


----------



## sly (Mar 1, 2005)

If you guys have *too* many to handle, just give me a PM, I"ll take them off your hands. I"ll pay for shipping roud:


----------

